

Diary of a UK cord-cutter - marksteadman
http://steadman.io/blog/2013/09/20/diary-uk-cord-cutter/

======
frou_dh
Another gripe for the pile is what's happened to televised Formula 1 in the
UK. The BBC no longer has all the full races and you have to get embroiled
with a costly Sky contract to get them. Not a chance.

~~~
chrisivens
I've given up on F1 and I'm not giving Sky my cash. I do miss it though.

~~~
frou_dh
The BBC highlight shows of the races they don't have are still adequate. It
could be a lot worse!

